

Screenqueri.es | Pixel Perfect Responsive Design Testing Tool - manndaar
http://screenqueri.es

======
skyhook_mockups
A really cool tool, and extremely well presented. At first I thought: 'well
why not just resize the browser window?'. But the options for device screen
size is what makes this useful. Great job.

Just one point. The dark overlay that comes up when the mouse is over the
preview is a bit distracting. Maybe you could make this more subtle?

What's the motivation for making this tool? Any ideas to monetize?

